# SynoCubix Open 2017



## Rabsum (Jan 28, 2017)

All cubers in Gujarat must take part in this competition.
I am also going for this wca competition on 26th feb
at
*SynoCubix Open 2017* Gandhinagar.

This will be my first time in wca competition.  very much exited.

Okay, so now I'm writing here after a long time. I had a great experience at the SynoCubix event which I cannot simply describe in words. However, I have tried to put down a little shadow of my experience in form of a blog which you can read on my new blog Rabsum.


----------

